# rs200



## shadowburn (Aug 12, 2008)

today i go in to a Frisco autoparts store for only audi and VW and saw a brand of oil called RS200, they said it was 100% synth. and does not used recycled oil like all the other brands in North America. 
Has anyone heard or used RS200 oil for there cars?
Thanks


----------



## shadowburn (Aug 12, 2008)

*Re: rs200 (shadowburn)*

bump


----------

